# Achieving the Wet look...



## louise84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi ya,

What is the best combo to achieve a really wet look on a silver TT coupe???

The dodo products?

* I do not have a rotary polisher, so all would be done by hand.

I will probably buy products from cleanyourcar.co.uk as they have great reviews.

Any advice tips would be really useful.

Louise


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Cant help with the wet look but you could also have a look at www.polishedbliss.co.uk for various products.
Thats who I use.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

have a look at the products Janitor used on his S, not a bad job Clive for an amatuer :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=123248


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Use turtle wax's 'ICE'. It's a clear liquid polish, *dead easy to apply... and gives a great finish to silver paint work.

Try it and you'll see what i mean.

*a girl could use it.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

try here for loads of advice

www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## louise84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys!!!

Ive put some nice products onto my crimbo list!!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Dont spend a fortune on wax for silver - its money wasted as you will never get the reflective results that the darker colours get. - Well, you will but being silver its not as noticeable.

High definition wax is OK









Collinite 915 for durability - no photo as it looks the same as the high definition wax.

Meguiars nxt 2.0 paste wax - not the liquid is great for wet looking silver.


----------

